# Durapen for a Dog



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

My dog got out and attacked my goats, but they fought back and she has a cut in her side (about 1 inch long) that looks infected now. I keep Durapen injectable on hand for the goats. Is this okay to give to the dog too?

Thanks!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes! Here is a link to dosage and route of administration info.

http://www.vedco.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=65&Itemid=26


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to follow the instructions and give her Durapen as well. Here doggy doggy....


----------

